# Amount of THC in Marijuana seeds vs Hemp seeds?



## Aksarben (Mar 18, 2019)

I realize this is a Marijuana forum, but perhaps someone might help me out.  Is there a link anywhere that might be used to show that marijuana seeds and hemp seed are pretty much indistinguishable at the "seed" stage in terms of containing THC?

I have heard it said that you could grind up a quart of marijuana seed and there isn't enough THC in there to get a fly high.   I want to share this with one of our State Senators in an upcoming meeting and stress to him that the federal definition of Marijuana, including the seeds needs to be addressed and changed in our State .   It would be confusing to regulations, here, if you were in possession of several pounds of Industrial Hemp seeds for either fiber or CBD production.   This would be legal, as hemp is legal, but could be taken as several pounds of Marijuana by definition, which would put you at risk of arrest.
THANKS!


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

Nebraska-- I can't point U to a study but -- THC /CBD are all on the outside of a pot plant in structures call Trichomes -- Produced almost exclusively by the female plant -- So I don't see how the seed would or could have any THC !-


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm not quite getting your point here?  Are you asking if there is a way to tell cannabis and hemp seeds apart?


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

Nebraska -- It is legal to grow hemp in your state ?-- They know better down here !-- Because the minute they made it legal to grow hemp everything I grow would instantly become hemp !-- Frostyass hemp -- High THC hemp ! -- Nothing but the best --Hemp !-- Yep !- It's just hemp !-- Nothing to see here !


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 18, 2019)

I think he is referring to the 2018 farm bill allowing hemp production,and if you can tell a difference in non germinated hemp/cannabis seeds.....Hemp is defined in the farm bill by THC percentage.

This week, Congress agreed to the final version of the 2018 Farm Bill, and President political name is expected to sign the legislation within days. But this is not your typical farm bill. While it provides important agricultural and nutritional policy extensions for five years, the most interesting changes involve the cannabis plant. Typically, cannabis is not part of the conversation around farm subsidies, nutritional assistance, and crop insurance. Yet, this year, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell’s strong support of and leadership on the issue of hemp has thrust the cannabis plant into the limelight.

For a little bit of background, hemp is defined in the legislation as the cannabis plant (yes, the same one that produces marijuana) with one key difference: hemp cannot contain more than 0.3 percent of THC (the compound in the plant most commonly associated with getting a person high). In short, hemp can’t get you high. For decades, federal law did not differentiate hemp from other cannabis plants, all of which were effectively made illegal in 1937 under the Marihuana Tax Act and formally made illegal in 1970 under the Controlled Substances Act—the latter banned cannabis of any kind.

It’s true that hemp policy in the United States has been drastically transformed by this new legislation. However, there remain some misconceptions about what, exactly, this policy change does.

Hemp is legal in the United States—with serious restrictions

The allowed pilot programs to study hemp (often labeled “industrial hemp”) that were approved by both the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) and state departments of agriculture. This allowed small-scale expansion of hemp cultivation for limited purposes. The 2018 Farm Bill is more expansive. It allows hemp cultivation broadly, not simply pilot programs for studying market interest in hemp-derived products. It explicitly allows the transfer of hemp-derived products across state lines for commercial or other purposes. It also puts no restrictions on the sale, transport, or possession of hemp-derived products, so long as those items are produced in a manner consistent with the law.

However, the new Farm Bill does not create a completely free system in which individuals or businesses can grow hemp whenever and wherever they want. There are numerous restrictions.


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

So in Texas we only got 2 rules about growing weed --
Rule #1 - Don't get caught !
Rule #2 -- Any questions refer to rule #1 !

I had a restriction once but the doctor fixed it !


----------



## umbra (Mar 18, 2019)

Aksarben said:


> I realize this is a Marijuana forum, but perhaps someone might help me out.  Is there a link anywhere that might be used to show that marijuana seeds and hemp seed are pretty much indistinguishable at the "seed" stage in terms of containing THC?
> 
> I have heard it said that you could grind up a quart of marijuana seed and there isn't enough THC in there to get a fly high.   I want to share this with one of our State Senators in an upcoming meeting and stress to him that the federal definition of Marijuana, including the seeds needs to be addressed and changed in our State .   It would be confusing to regulations, here, if you were in possession of several pounds of Industrial Hemp seeds for either fiber or CBD production.   This would be legal, as hemp is legal, but could be taken as several pounds of Marijuana by definition, which would put you at risk of arrest.
> THANKS!


You don't need a report, you have eyes. They look exactly the same. Hemp flowers look like Dank flowers, also. The main reason you can buy seeds of either type, hemp or Dank is because none contain THC.


----------



## Aksarben (Mar 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> You don't need a report, you have eyes. They look exactly the same. Hemp flowers look like Dank flowers, also. The main reason you can buy seeds of either type, hemp or Dank is because none contain THC.


I know that hemp seed and marijuana seed are indistinguishable.  No one can tell either apart.  Of that I am fully aware.  And, like The Hemp Goddess was wondering about my question:  so I do understand.  Fully.  However you are dealing with politicians, and they love a report. 

The winery wishes to grow hemp for CBD production.  It grows, smells and looks exactly like any other Marijuana plant and, yest, you grow the female for the flowering parts, with one crucial difference.  Hemp is <0.3% THC by Federal law.... however, in Texas that is relaxed a bit to 0.5%  and in N. Carolina it is set at 0.9% .   In reading recently Federal legal definitions of Marihuana, it does mention parts of the plant, and including  THE SEEDS...which is ridiculous since the seeds contain neither CBD nor THC.  Those and other cannaboids, including Terpenes are found in the plants Trichromes almost exclusively.

A couple of my links for reading:  https://www.projectcbd.org/politics/sourcing-cbd-marijuana-industrial-hemp-vagaries-federal-law
and...  this link showing strains .. hemp strains,  high in CBD and within legal definition of <0.3% THC    https://rhizosciences.co/cbd-hemp-cultivars/

Hollowpoint nailed it!!


----------



## Keef (Mar 18, 2019)

AK -- This CBD thing is gonna be a flash in the pan !-- Medical Marijuana -- of 3 -5 of THC to 1 CBD is where the action is -- eaten not smoked !-- Even at 3 to one there are other variables -- U got about half dozen major cannibinoids that react with each other and the 6 or so major terepenes to produce a unique combination!--
CBD only oil can't compete with that ! - CBD only is like trying to Clap with only one hand !
Then there is the problem of growing season ?-- They bred the THC out of a sativa to produce hemp -- Sativa got a long grow season -- The grow season not gonna be long enough up there to finish sativa hemp plants outside !-- I don't think U can find seed to the kind of plant U want !-- Hemp not being able to finish is not a problem when it's for fiber -- CBD ?-- That's different -- Frost gonna kill them before they produce much CBD !


----------



## umbra (Mar 18, 2019)

Currently, there is a case pending where a truck driver was transporting Hemp from WA to CO, where both hemp and THC weed are legal. The truck driver drove through Idaho and was stopped and search and subsequently was arrested. Idaho law doesn't distinguish between hemp and Dank, all cannabis is illegal. It will be up to a court to decide.


----------



## Aksarben (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes there will be much confusion.  Even read of a truck of hemp going from Kentucky to Colorado and drivers had informed, I believe Iowa, of their load before entering that state.  Truck was confiscated,  drivers were arrested and held for weeks, and even had a manifest.  This case now is up for lawsuit, and drivers will probably get to retire with big money for false arrest.

Keef -  yes, very aware that there is much synergistic effects going on.   Itsis not the frost I would worry about, since we live only a few miles from Lake Michigan (lake effect),  as our frosts generally occur in middle October.  It is the rainy season in the fall here I would be worried about.  We raise wine grapes like Cabernet Franc, Riesling,  Merlot,  etc.  because of our milder winters, and longer growing season because of Lake Michigan.  However, this same "lake" effect makes issues for us in the latter parts of our harvests as the rains seem to always come in.   Since photoperiod Cannabis strains hold off until 12/12 that is around Sept 20th and shortly after that we start getting the rains.   We fight downy mildew, powdery mildew and in some fruit sour rot from berries bursting and then getting attacked by hornets further.   

I have ordered a selection of a few varieties of Autoflower plants to try to avoid the last season rains.  One of them is Pink Kush CBD 30:1  which has a very high ratio of CBD to THC, and I am not worried about the THC f or my own personal use, but, as you say,  the whole is better than the separate pieces when you think of medicine and healing effects.  There are some hemp strains for CBD that have extremly low amounts of THC.  So  rather than buy enough for 20 acres we, at the winery, might see about just a few trial plants to see how they do.   THe Pink Kush CBD 30:1 is and Autoflower (for us at home).  https://www.seedsman.com/en/pink-kush-cbd-auto-feminised-seeds


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 19, 2019)

Unfortunately, most of the high CBD cannabis plants are turning out not to be.  Rosebud had a bunch tested and the CBD content was not what it should be.  I have actually not even heard anecdotal stories about high CBD cannabis plants.  So, while a strain may claim to be 30:1, take that with a grain of salt.  I am planning on growing at least 2 cannabis/hemp plants for the CBD.  Here in Oregon, there are pretty specific rules about growing hemp and it is not cost effective to grow small amounts.  I can, however, grow some if I include the plants in my plant count.  I will be getting all my plants tested this year.

Also with outdoor plants, it doesn't need to get to 12/12 light before they flower.  The lessening length of the days after the summer solstice tells the plant to start flowering.  If you get some faster flowering indicas, they should be done by the middle/end of Sept.  I have to cover my longer flowering plants every year because of frost.  I really would like to encourage you to try some regular plants along with the autos.  Autos can sometimes be very disappointing.  I know some have good luck with them, but I personally have never had one worth a darn.


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

AK --It's too late to get a commercial run in this year except for Autos ?--As U know from the grapes U have to plan ahead --
If I was gonna do what U are suggesting -- I would start inside !-- I would spend more time doing research the hands on way --by growing **** !-- I'd chase down something I could work with even if I had to get "Charlotte's Web" smuggled out of Canada -Maybe AC/DC ?-- I'd find a fine girl that test where I want -- I run 2 grow areas so I'd have a live piece while I wait for the numbers !-- I'd grow it out and begin to clone it starting about the 1st of the year -- Come spring I'd start moving rooted cuttings outside from a single plant by the thousands !-- The whole place producing weed from one single plant -- It will all be the same !-- Everytime !--Long as I keep a piece alive -- I can do that year after year  for long as I wanted !-- From that one plant !


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

The photo period fast finishing PM resistant indica plant to do what U want probably exist -- U got enough confidence in your growing skills to plop down -- $25,000 - $50,000 for a single rooted cutting ?--


----------



## thegloman (Mar 19, 2019)

Seeds themselves have no THC as you say (enuff to get a fly high)  there shouldn't be any problem with them if intended for ANYTHING other than germination.   Without a lab nobody can tell hemp from cannabis just looking at it.
"Hemp Seeds" are sold every day as a food.
Tell your senator to wake up.


----------



## Aksarben (Mar 19, 2019)

$50,000  I'd probably pay off the mortgage.  

Hemp IS cannabis.... as is OG Kush, and GSC.   Depends on where the THC  level falls.


----------



## Keef (Mar 19, 2019)

The growers dream !-- Exclusive control of a Highly desirable plant !-- U put the time in down in the trenches finding what U want or U buy it !--If U can find it !-- If U buy it what assurances do U have that it wasn't also sold to others ? -- I know that's not what U had in mind -- Have the winery buy U some seed and start growing and testing till U find what U want then do something like I described up there !-- If they know ?
 I'm not sure about some stuff Cuz ?-- If U were doing this with a winery's blessing maybe it would be easier ?- Or is it a side project to present later ?-- None of my business but If U were doing this with the winery's approval the chance to buy instead of having to develop a product would have been inticing -- What's the real deal ?-- I don't care what your angle is I may even help but shoot straight here !- --Then again I have a head injury --get confused and miss stuff sometimes ?


----------



## Aksarben (Mar 20, 2019)

Keef, Thank you cousin and bless you!   Actually the VP of the winery has been encouraging me to research it for the winery so that they can grow some industrial hemp in some areas of the grounds (we have about 255 acres we (winery) own and they Brian was looking at growing CBD hemp as opposed to just a cover crop of hay or sunflower, or other such.   They are just looking at diversity, so YES, I do have their blessing to research this and have been "on the clock" so to speak in research and recommendations to them for this.

However... in my research late yesterday afternoon, it appears that they can neither grow seed/fiber hemp nor CBD hemp due to lack of regulations set in place in Michigan to do this.   It must be grown under license, and must be tracked to locations, etc (Michigan) and the state has not set forth liecening for this, nor have they really set for any licensing and regulations for the new recreational marijuana law that became effective last Dec 18th.  

Biggest questions are which varieties should we grow?  and I do have some cultivars selected like Chardonnay or Berry Blossom (both are high CBD hemp varieties that ripen 1st week of October)
Once grown, where to do we sell it?
How is it harvested and stored (cured) ready for sale?  We, at the winery do have some large buildings with cement flooring for our vineyard equipment that we can store it out of the weather.
Regulations???   Now just waiting for some final regulations to be set forth by Michigan Agriculture Department and Rural Development  MADRD.  

Of one certain thing I will tell the VP is do not grow induatrial hemp for fiber/seed along with Cannabis for CBD production.  Those 2 do not get along well, as you simply must keep males and pollen away from the female CBD hemp plants if you want a decent crop outcome. 
Vern


----------

